# New to HDR - EV setting question



## kevbrisrq (Jul 15, 2011)

I am very new to HDR - and I am very interested in this type of photography.

I have tried a few images and I am not sure if it providing me the POP - that I see in other images.

I have a canon 1D mark II - Here is how I capture my images - I think this maybe the problem?

I pick a subject - using the manual settings I find the correct Aperture and speed so the photo is properly exposed.

I then set my Bracketing to +/- 2ev - capture the images and bring them into photomatix.

Am I doing this correct? I am using a 50mm 1.4 lens.

When I brought the last batch in photomatix had a popup box saying the ev values were Wrong? Looked liked one was 0 one was -1 and the other 3 ( am I supposed to set the aperture and shutter speed to something specific?) Anything anyone can do to help is appreciated - I am learning allot about photography right now - so my expertise is still novice!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2011)

Posting the images you're using to build the HDR, as well as the results you are getting, would help us tremendously.

Without that, it may be your subject may not work out best with a -2/0/+2 set.  Some subjects only need -1/0/+1.  Some need -4/-2/0/+2/+4.  Some need -3/-2/-1/0/+1/+2/+3 and some even required 9 shots (-4/-3/-2/-1/0/+1/+2/+3/+4).

Try participating in some of our HDR shootouts.  I think there's 23 posts so far.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2011)

If you set your bracketing to +/- 2ev then the shots you get shouldnt be 1ev apart -- -1, 0 +3. If you set up your exposure exactly as you described here, then click your shutter speed back 6 clicks. Take your shot then click your shutter speed 3 ahead and shoot, then 3 more and shoot, 3 more, shoot and finally 3 more and shoot. You should now have 5 shots all 1ev apart -- -2ev, -1ev, 0, +1ev, +2ev. I find in the end that doing it manually is better. Of course if you have moving objects such as clouds etc, you should take your shots as quickly as possible.


----------



## kevbrisrq (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you all! Im going to keep trying - I will post some pics when I get a little better - I am proficient in photoshop etc... so now its just getting use to the camera settings.

I just picked up a canon 1D mark II - love it - getting use to settings - and would like most people shoot in auto mode - but now broadening my horizons and using only manual - Im getting better and better everyday


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 15, 2011)

So many people buy the expensive cameras and don't know a thing about them. I salute you, Kev, for actually learning how to use the whole camera and not just "program" mode.


----------



## Nicostorm (Jul 15, 2011)

New here and have always loved hdrs...just did a couple.....i dont do anything special (maybe i should). I set the exposure -1 0 +1 ... pull in photomatix ....love the grunge preset. I have often wondered what the pics would look like with more variances in exposure.

www.flickr.com/photos/snaps-alot


----------

